# (masked by: EAPI 4 ) smascherare portage? [solved]

## marziods

attualmente su una macchina, da qualche giorno, emerge mi da questo warning:

```
emerge -DuNav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24[video_cards_nouveau]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24 (masked by: EAPI 4)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '3'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.16_pre20110323" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

media-libs/mesa:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24[video_cards_radeon]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.24 (masked by: EAPI 4)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '3'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "media-libs/mesa-7.10.2" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

vale la pena smascherare portage oppure aspetto?

grazie

Marzio

----------

## ago

smaschera a ~arch, non portage 2.2

Ma hai fatto un mix di stable e testing? altrimenti non dovrebbe darti quel warning

----------

## marziods

è successo dopo l'aggiornamento che feci a baselayout-2 prima che fosse 'stable' forse smascherando alcuni pacchetti l'ho reso un po meno stable???

se lo mantengo così col tempo si stabilizza o meglio se passo a ~ ?

di nuovo grazie

----------

## djinnZ

echo "sys-apps/portage ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords credo era questo il senso. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS no, non è mai una buona idea (se ne è discusso sin troppe volte).

perchè hai sia noveau che radeon piuttosto?

----------

## marziods

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> echo "sys-apps/portage ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords credo era questo il senso. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS no, non e mai una buona idea (se ne e discusso sin troppe volte).
> 
> perche hai sia noveau che radeon piuttosto?

  premesso... prima volta che posto da lynx!!!

1- non vorrei passare ~arch, ossia, quanto instable sarei? oppure cio che viene installato   solo il sw che sta nei 30 gg di testing?

2- in effetti mi ero posto pure io la domanda di perche' avevo radeon e noveau... non lo so! forse perche' nel mio make.conf non ho inizializzado VIDEO_CARDS? cmq mi incuriosisce ... forse devo inizializzare questa variabile e inserirci -radeon -noveau???

ciao e grazie! 

(appena posso riformattero' correttamente il messaggio qualora non lo fosse)

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> 2- in effetti mi ero posto pure io la domanda di perche' avevo radeon e noveau... non lo so! forse perche' nel mio make.conf non ho inizializzado VIDEO_CARDS? cmq mi incuriosisce ... forse devo inizializzare questa variabile e inserirci -radeon -noveau??? 

 

mi rispondo da solo,

non è necessario inserire -radeon -noveau ma basta inizializzare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS con la corretta scheda grafica. le altre verranno 'pulite' al successivo depclean.

per quanto riguarda l'errore invece non passa... 

La mia domanda, è possibile tornare alla stable anche se si sono emersi file della parte testing? basta aspettare o devo per forza dare un 

```
echo "sys-apps/portage ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

grazie

mandi

----------

## Onip

Che versione di portage stai utilizzando e su quale architettura? Io con lo stabile x86 ho emerso regolarmente libdrm, quindi il messaggio di mask relativo a EAPI è quantomeno strano.

Per ritornare da testing a stable di solito conviene sostituire gli unmask generici con quelli specifici, cioè =cat-egoria/pacchetto-versione e aspettare che, col tempo, diventino stabili loro oppure una loro versione successiva. Il downgrade non è sempre operazione supportata e\o esente da danni (anche se dipende molto dal pacchetto in questione).

Se fatto con pacchetti non fondamentali (toolchain, compilatore eccetera) il mix di stabile e testing non dovrebbe portare a problemi insormontabili. Ad esempio io spesso tendo a volere le ultime versioni degli applicativi che uso più di frequente (es firefox).

----------

## marziods

Ieri sera sono passato a portage ~arc , di fatto tutto è andato bene e avendo disabilitato alcune voci di p.keywords voleva farmi il doewn di alcuni software (tra cui firefox) --> perchè non è ancora inserito il 4 ?  :Question:   .

un errore che mi dava era anche la compilazione gegl... ora tutto appare risolto

grazie

Marzio

scusami, io sono su amd64

----------

